# Pages plante sur iPhone 5S



## phil3 (9 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Depuis que je suis sur iPhone 5S, j'ai un gros problème avec Pages.

Je lance Pages et j'ouvre un fichier. Si je passe à une autre application ou même simplement en appuyant sur le bouton home (sans fermer le fichier), l'iPhone plante et redémarre. Je précise que j'utilise iCloud.

D'autres ont ce même problème?

Phil


----------



## bugman (9 Octobre 2013)

Pas testé... mais plantage aussi sur iMovie (suffit d'afficher l'aide et essayer d'en avoir un peu plus).

Deception pour ma part. :rose: (il est mort Jobs ?)


----------

